# I don't feel like going back to school ):



## Jasper2428 (Aug 13, 2013)

Ehhhhhhh.
I am seriously dreading the start of school next week.
I don't like the people in my school who needlessly force conversations when I prefer not talking at all.
I don't like group projects(AT ALL) which are very prevalent in my school.
I feel like I will make 9000 embarrassments this year.
I've never been really good at anything my friends are into.
When teachers give a lecture i'm in deep thought and when they ask me a question i'm thrown off my rhythm.
And it sucks to not know whats the new buzz flavor of the day, my friends always come up to me telling me some random piece of news which I absolutely have no idea about but they are surprised I don't know.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol I feel your pain. I start next week


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

me neither. **** it, I'm not going


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep. But I still try.


----------



## lonelychild (Jun 18, 2013)

same thing here, **** it I decided to quit university for good and take over my family's little business lol


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

I still have three weeks but everyone's a complete dick so I don't want to go back to college.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm going to school soon too, its been hanging over my head all month. I've been dreading it, I don't want to see the same kids from school again.


----------



## ChuckyFinster (Aug 2, 2013)

I spent all summer lonely and depressed, wishing I had gone to summer school.. But now that it's just a few days away, I am absolutely dreading it. :[

Luckily I only take 3 classes on an actual campus, the other one (interpersonal communication) is online. Thankfully.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

college is torture. imo I just want to hurry up and get the hell out. but it can also be depressing just doing the same routine: go to class, study outside of class, go to work or go home and sit on your ***


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah it sucks but for the love of GOD don't skip!! it'll f**k you up, I just grin and bear it... music helps...


----------

